# [EVDL] EVLN: It's the bladder stupid!



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

You can get a 500 mile range now. All it takes is money. Select a
vehicle that can take a lot of weight like we chose for PbA
conversions. Put in an AC system (or even a high voltage DC system)
and 100 Thundersky or equivalent 500ah cells. That's a 180 kwh pack.
And even larger size cells are available. I bet a 180kwh pack would
get you a 500 mile range. Especially in something like Lee Hart's
Sunrise II, which is being designed to handle a LOT of battery weight.

Dave




> brucedp5 <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > Do We Really Need a 500-Mile EV Battery Pack?
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Well, I messed up my weight calculations. I don't think even the
Sunrise II can handle 100 500ah cells. A good size truck, possibly.
They would weigh a bit over 3000 pounds. Just takes a little more
money, lol.

Dave



> Dave Davidson <[email protected]> wrote:
> > You can get a 500 mile range now. All it takes is money. Select a
> > vehicle that can take a lot of weight like we chose for PbA
> > conversions. Put in an AC system (or even a high voltage DC system)
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Wasn't that about what the red beastie had?

Z



> Dave Davidson <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Well, I messed up my weight calculations. I don't think even the
> > Sunrise II can handle 100 500ah cells. A good size truck, possibly.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Dave Davidson wrote:
> > You can get a 500 mile range now. All it takes is money. Select a
> > vehicle that can take a lot of weight like we chose for PbA
> > conversions. Put in an AC system (or even a high voltage DC system)
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

What a pointless article. Will some people need a 500 mile range? Yes. 
Will the rest of us benefit from a 100 mile battery that weighs 50 lbs? Of
course, and someday it will even be affordable.

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVLN-It-s-the-bladder-stupid-tp4600383p4601951.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 1 May 2012 at 17:57, Dave Davidson wrote:
> 
> > You can get a 500 mile range now ... Put in ... 100 Thundersky or
> > equivalent 500ah cells.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

On Tue May 01 15:11:34 PDT 2012 [email protected] said:
>Well, I messed up my weight calculations. I don't think even the
>Sunrise II can handle 100 500ah cells. A good size truck, possibly.
>They would weigh a bit over 3000 pounds. Just takes a little more
>money, lol.

Perfect fit for my Electric F-250! Same as the weight of lead in it now.
Anyone want to sponsor a battery pack? 


--

Try my Sensible Email package! https://sourceforge.net/projects/sensibleemail/
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

On Tue May 01 15:46:00 PDT 2012 [email protected] said:
>
>100 500ah cells are going to weigh around 4000 pounds. To haul around
>that much weight, you need a pretty large vehicle. At least a "3/4
>ton" truck. And, you are hit with diminishing returns; the vehicle is
>likely to get 500 wh/m. Or worse. Even with the optimist 500 wh/m
>guesstimate, you get less than 400 miles.

Yeah, my F250 seems to get almost 1000 wh/m. I haven't been able to find any obvious causes - other than sheer mass. (a bit over 8000 lbs)


--

Try my Sensible Email package! https://sourceforge.net/projects/sensibleemail/
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Weight does not drive up the consumption much,
unless you do a lot of stops.
My S10 with 1800 lbs of lead weighed 5000 lbs
with driver included and I could still get by
with less than 300Wh/mi by keeping tires well inflated
and proper toe and speed not too much over 55 MPH
on the freeway (slow lane of course).
My controller indicated 300V 45A at 55 MPH and
55A for almost 60 MPH constant speed and flat road.
(checked in 2 directions on the same road)


Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Willie McKemie
Sent: Tuesday, May 01, 2012 3:46 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EVLN: It's the bladder stupid!



> Dave Davidson wrote:
> > You can get a 500 mile range now. All it takes is money. Select a
> > vehicle that can take a lot of weight like we chose for PbA
> > conversions. Put in an AC system (or even a high voltage DC system)
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Interesting topic. I find it strange that there seems to be a basic
assumption being made in that people always haved the time to do their
charging on stops either before or after the days driving. Has anyone
considered the. Situation of shared drivers or many trips during the day,
where it is not convenient to stop for 30to 60 minutes to add to the
existing charge? I plan my daily trips.carefully so as to not exceed my
range based on terrain, distance and temperature. It would be amazing to
not have to give a days driving without a boost along the way a second
thought!
I am looking forward. To the Rav-4 for just that reason (not to mention the
extra room!)?
-Tom


> "Cor van de Water" <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Weight does not drive up the consumption much,
> > unless you do a lot of stops.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Cor van de Water wrote:
> > Weight does not drive up the consumption much,
> > unless you do a lot of stops.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Agree that at some point you get into vehicles that are not
efficient, just to carry the load.
But when driving carefully and staying near the 275Wh/mi that
I saw in constant speed driving at just under 60 MPH the
amount of capacity for 500mi range is 138kWh. Very big, but
should not weight more than about 900kg (2000 lbs) at 150Wh/kg
so this can be loaded into a beefed up S10 - the US Electricar
had the same suspension modification (and extra leaf) that
other S10 EVs used and this increased the GVWR to 5450 lbs
if I am not mistaken.
The stock US Electricar S10 (longbed standard cab) weighs
3000 lbs without battery pack so you can carry 2000 lbs of
pack and still allow a driver and passenger...

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Willie McKemie
Sent: Wednesday, May 02, 2012 4:11 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EVLN: It's the bladder stupid!



> Cor van de Water wrote:
> > Weight does not drive up the consumption much, unless you do a lot of
> > stops.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

No you don't 'need it' but take a look out the window... this world might
just be built on selling us things we don't need.


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > On Tue May 01 15:46:00 PDT 2012 [email protected] said:
> > >
> ...


----------

